# spermatic cord lipoma



## SLELISON (May 28, 2008)

I understand that you can charge for excision of spermatic cord lipoma 55520in addition to inguinal hernia 49505.  I am looking for documentation to support this.  Does anyone have a copy of CPT assistant September 2000, page 10 they would be willing to share with me?

Thanks
Sheri


----------



## SLELISON (May 28, 2008)

oops, wrong forum but hey if you can help, GREAT!


----------



## amitjoshi4 (May 29, 2008)

CPT Assistant, September 2000, Volume 09, Issue 10, page 10
Male Genital System, Surgery, 55520, 49505 (Q&A)

Question 

Would it be appropriate to report code 55520, Excision of lesion of spermatic cord (separate procedure), in addition to an inguinal hernia repair code (eg, 49505)? 

AMA Comment 

Code 55520, Excision of lesion of spermatic cord (separate procedure), is designated as a "separate procedure." Codes with the "separate procedure" designation normally would not be additionally reported when the procedure or service is performed as an integral component of another procedure or service. However, when codes designated as "separate procedures" are performed independently, unrelated or distinct from other procedure(s)/service(s) provided, then it would be appropriate to separately report the separate procedure. Modifier '-59,' Distinct Procedural Service, would be appended to code 55520 to indicate that the excision of the spermatic cord lesion is a separate, distinct procedure from the inguinal hernia repair performed at the same surgical session.


----------



## SLELISON (May 29, 2008)

Thank you very much!


----------

